# Need adjustment screw for adjustable threshold



## Arkitexas (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know where to get a new one, but you can make an adjustment right now by borrowing one of the heads from the working outboard screws and drop the stripped one back in the hole as a non-working plug.


----------



## brstone (Oct 15, 2021)

Did you ever find these? I am looking for the same items and am having no luck...


----------

